# Where are you skiing this weekend? Mar 9-10, 2013 Edition



## Cheese (Mar 4, 2013)

Sugarbush (Friday)
Killington (Saturday)
Okemo (Sunday)

Red Spyder jacket, black pants, blue helmet with an Alpine Zone sticker.  PM me if you'd like to meet up and share some runs.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 4, 2013)

If snow hits Pennsylvania, hopefully Elk.
If snow hits the Cats hopefully the hill I love there. If no knew snow maybe Gore, Whiteface, or Mt. snow, were most likely snow goes I want to follow.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

Mystery Bonus Day? (Thursday)
Sugarbush (Friday)
Jay Peak (Saturday)

Thursday could be a "bonus day" if this storm hits NJ and school is cancelled (gf is a teacher).  Would hit either Hunter or Windham since they're closer off I-87 than Platty.


----------



## hammer (Mar 5, 2013)

Bretton Woods on Friday, driveable weather permitting.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 5, 2013)

Mount Snow on Saturday
Magic for my daughters U10 race on Sunday


----------



## Cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Sugarbush (Friday)



PM sent.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 6, 2013)

Burke On Friday, Bretton Woods Saturday and possibly Sunday !


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Hopefully platty or were snow falls, Maybe Elk.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 6, 2013)

Likely Sat at Gore.  PM me if you're around.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 6, 2013)

Gunstock on Sunday.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 6, 2013)

Killington sat sun....


----------



## Cheese (Mar 6, 2013)

ALLSKIING said:


> Killington sat



PM sent.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 6, 2013)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow on Saturday
> Magic for my daughters U10 race on Sunday



My good friend is the head gatekeeper. Since I cant ski anyway he may try and recruit me lol. I hope your daughter does well. Gimme a holler if you have time for a quick beverage.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

My favorite Platty, hopefully see some A zoners their both days. Hippy girl chick, let know if u need advice, not the easiest hill to get to you. Enjoy I want a trip reports please have fun, I hear wet snow to fall at platty this Thursday night, platty snow for you.


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 6, 2013)

Magic on Sunday....bringing a new fella to experience Magic for his 1st time :razz:


----------



## crank (Mar 7, 2013)

Magic on Friday, driving up tonight.  Will ski Magic or maybe Okemo Saturday and if things are still good may stay and ski Sunday.  I have a couple hundred dollars of old okemo gift cards that I need to use sometime and it's a fun place for spring conditions which we may get Sat/Sun.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 7, 2013)

crank said:


> Magic on Friday, driving up tonight.  Will ski Magic or maybe Okemo Saturday and if things are still good may stay and ski Sunday.  I have a couple hundred dollars of old okemo gift cards that I need to use sometime and it's a fun place for spring conditions which we may get Sat/Sun.



PM sent.  Hope to see you at Okemo Sunday.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 7, 2013)

I will be at either Kton or Cannon on Sunday.  I may go to Cannon tomorrow.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 7, 2013)

Camelback Sunday but tempted to drive farther north for Saturday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

vinnyv11 said:


> Camelback Sunday but tempted to drive farther north for Saturday.



Go to Platty.


----------



## David Metsky (Mar 7, 2013)

Telefest at MRG on Saturday
Sugarbush if my sister and her family come up on Sunday, or backcountry.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 7, 2013)

Doing a double at Whaleback and S6 one of the days, Mansfield on the other. Looking like a good weekend to be up high.


----------



## hammer (Mar 8, 2013)

hammer said:


> Bretton Woods on Friday, driveable weather permitting.


Edit that...Bretton Woods Saturday, hope the other flatlanders head elsewhere.


----------



## madriverjack (Mar 8, 2013)

Ski Sundown bumps tomr..


----------



## timm (Mar 8, 2013)

Black or Wildcat, game time decision.


----------

